# Ann Arbor 13 Pics



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Mostly of the show bikes due to the weather going to crap almost from the get go. The first pic is actually a MLC pic but the bike was at AA as well. Dig that super rare two speed chainring set-up. I asked--a couple of times--not for sale! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2013)

*A few more pics*

Can the sharp eyed reader spot the glaring error on the restored carmine and black big tank Huffman (fourth pic)? V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 28, 2013)

The glaring error I spotted right away is that it does not belong to me!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 28, 2013)

Shelby Safety bike! Havent seen one of those in a while..


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Shelby Safety bike! Havent seen one of those in a while..




Asking price was $2k which I thought was a little steep but after the rain started falling I'm sure the price did too! V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (Apr 28, 2013)

Some very nice bikes in the show. Pic 4 should have some white in it. Is my hint but still a very very nice bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2013)

npence said:


> Some very nice bikes in the show. Pic 4 should have some white in it. Is my hint but still a very very nice bike.




I didn't figure that would get past you Nate! If you looked at the blue, mostly original bike, you would have noticed the head tube is painted white. This seems to be true of all orignal lit big tanks I've seen. V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (Apr 28, 2013)

You are correct Shawn it helps reflect the light in the tank. But almost all restored bikes are not painted white on the head tube. But either way is a awesome bike. Any ideas on the winners this year.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 28, 2013)

Saw you taking pictures, didn't know who you were. There was some really cool bikes, I wish I had taken a picture of the black Phantom with side car. If I had a way to get it home, I would have bought it.


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting Shawn.....I bailed on the AA show, lol...van was loaded and I didnt feel like unloading again to have room to sleep. Plus I wanted to get home to play with my new toys!!


----------

